# Ender's Game: Neue Ausschnitte aus dem Science-Fiction-Kinoknaller mit Harrison Ford



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Ender's Game: Neue Ausschnitte aus dem Science-Fiction-Kinoknaller mit Harrison Ford gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Ender's Game: Neue Ausschnitte aus dem Science-Fiction-Kinoknaller mit Harrison Ford


----------



## Berserkervmax (13. August 2014)

Der Film ist irgentwie sehr Oberflächlich im vergleich zum Buch !
Wichtige Ereignisse werden garnicht erzählt.

Schade !


----------



## troppa (14. August 2014)

Toll, die News vom 21.10.13... xD


----------



## DeYoshi (14. August 2014)

Ist der Film nicht schon lange draußen ?


----------



## T'PAU (15. August 2014)

Lol, was werden denn hier für News-Leichen ausgegraben?


----------



## Gripschi (15. August 2014)

Gute Frage 

Der Film ist eine gute Umsetzung.
Da gibt es schlechteres.

Das Buch ist der Hammer. Ich les grad das Englische Original . Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

Der liegt schon seit Monaten bei mir zu Hause auf Blu Ray . Ist da vielleicht die Fortsetzung gemeint oder wurde da das falsche Türchen für das Sommerloch geöffnet?


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2014)

Ich muß gleich mal meinen Filmpalast fragen, ab wann das Movie zu sehen ist

Gruß


----------

